# Specialized to sponsor Astana rumour. ?



## 2007TarmacSL (Nov 24, 2008)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/specialized-to-sponsor-astana


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

...and your input? A lot of us read these things. Don't just post a link.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

iliveonnitro said:


> ...and your input? A lot of us read these things. Don't just post a link.



I'm going to make a wild guess say he thinks it's good.  

My question would be who the hell is Astana going to have to ride all of those bikes anyway?


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

rocco said:


> I'm going to make a wild guess say he thinks it's good.
> 
> My question would be who the hell is Astana going to have to ride all of those bikes anyway?


At $12 million a year, a 4x grand tour winner.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

iliveonnitro said:


> At $12 million a year, a 4x grand tour winner.



The last I saw on cyclingnews Vinokourov and Paolo Tiralongo are the only riders Astana has signed on. Hell of a team.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

iliveonnitro said:


> ...and your input? A lot of us read these things. Don't just post a link.


In his defence, I don't read other sources much, so thanks to the OP.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Carlos Arribas/El País/November 15, 2009 - “They’re very good bicycles, quite a bit better than Trek, hahaha.” Alberto Contador jokes when talking about the contract that he signed yesterday with Specialized, a California bicycle firm with whom he will ride next season. At the same, he time takes the opportunity to slip in a reference to Trek, also an American bicycle on which he pedaled in recent years, and a brand which will be forever associated with Lance Armstrong, who will ride on a different team next year.


----------



## roadieKill (Jun 6, 2008)

Well if its supposed to be some big secret looks like Specialized has let the cat out of the bag early.

They already have this on their Specialized.com website
https://www.specialized.com/cn/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=31578









*Astana Team Decibel Helmet *

.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

they still have the old gerolsteiner stuff on the website too


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

roadieKill said:


> Well if its supposed to be some big secret looks like Specialized has let the cat out of the bag early.
> 
> They already have this on their Specialized.com website
> https://www.specialized.com/cn/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=31578
> ...



Specialized does sponsor a lot of teams with just gear ya know..... 
I guess everyone will just have to wait for the offical team announcement. :wink5:


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

The 'old' Astana team was using Specialized helmets, maybe they're the old ones...


----------

